# Visa for Nigeria



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I need to travel to Nigeria for a trade show. 

I am finding it difficult to get any information from the Nigerian Embassy in Abu Dhabi as they either do not pick up their phone or the line is busy.

As per online information available, I have to pay for the visa fee using a Gmail account via a company called SW Global LLC, based in US.

I am not really comfortable about it.

Has anyone the board every applied for Nigerian visit visa? Any help would be highly appreciated. The only option I am left with to drive down to the Embassy in Abu Dhabi myself and find out more about the visa process.

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the tradeshow organizer? Our company attends a lot of tradeshows around the world and sometimes the organizers are able to assist or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Have you tried contacting the tradeshow organizer? Our company attends a lot of tradeshows around the world and sometimes the organizers are able to assist or at least point you in the right direction.


Thanks, I just did not think about it.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Good travel agents will do it for a small fee. Helps if you also bought your ticket from them


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

It is a British organiser who is doing this show and they do not offer any assistance. I was hoping to find someone on this forum who has obtained Nigerian visa from Dubai.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> ...As per online information available, I have to pay for the visa fee using a Gmail account via a company called SW Global LLC, based in US.
> 
> I am not really comfortable about it...


I used to have Africa under my responsibility (when living in Egypt) so have done the process you described.

It is relatively painless once done once, and had no issue with CC afterward.

PS: don't forget to start your malaria pill before leaving...


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

ccr said:


> I used to have Africa under my responsibility (when living in Egypt) so have done the process you described.
> 
> It is relatively painless once done once, and had no issue with CC afterward.
> 
> PS: don't forget to start your malaria pill before leaving...


Thank you so much! I just wanted to make sure that the whole third party credit card payment is safe. I am not really a fan of traveling to Africa but it seems market is opening up.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Thank you so much! I just wanted to make sure that the whole third party credit card payment is safe. I am not really a fan of traveling to Africa but it seems market is opening up.


I had the same hesitation at first, but went ahead since there was no other choice. It went fine...

If you are cautious, just use a CC that you don't normally use all the time so charges stand out.

Amex is usually good dealing with fraud, so I tend to use it in similar situations (personal view).


----------

